# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  نزول الله عزوجل في نهار عرفة ؟

## احمد ابو انس

ماهي الأدلة على نزول الله عزوجل في نهار عرفة؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ماهي الأدلة على نزول الله عزوجل في نهار عرفة؟


*حديث نزول الرب يوم عرفة 	
*أخبرنا  	 	الحاكم أبو عبد الله الحافظ 	  قال: حدثنا  	 	أبو محمد الصيدلاني 	  قال: حدثنا  	 	علي بن الحسين بن الجنيد 	  قال: حدثنا  	 	أحمد بن صالح المصري 	  قال: حدثنا  	 	ابن وهب 	  قال: أخبرنا  	 	مخرمة بن بكير 	  عن أبيه، ح، وأخبرنا  	 	الحاكم 	  قال: حدثنا  	 	محمد بن يعقوب الأصم 	  واللفظ له،قال: حدثنا  	 	إبراهيم بن منقذ 	  قال: حدثنا  	 	ابن وهب 	  عن  	 	مخرمة بن بكير 	  عن أبيه، قال: سمعت  	 	محمد بن المنكدر 	  يزعم أنه سمع  	 	أم سلمة 	   -رضي الله عنها- زوج النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تقول: نِعْمَ اليوم، يوم  ينزل الله -تعالى- فيه إلى السماء الدنيا، قالوا: وأي يوم؟ قالت: يوم  	 	عرفة. 	

وهذا الحديث يقول المحققون: إنه حديث حسن، أخرجه  	 	الدارقطني 	  في النزول بهذا اللفظ من طريقين، وفيه إثبات نزول الرب، وأن الله -تعالى- ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا يوم  	 	عرفة 	-عشية  	 	عرفة 	  -، ينزل نزولا يليق بجلاله وعظمته، ينزل كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا، حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر، وينزل -سبحانه وتعالى- عشية  	 	عرفة 	   ويباهي بأهل الموقف - أهل السماء، ويقول الرب -سبحانه-: يا ملائكتي،  انظروا إلى عبادي أتوني شُعْثًا غُبْرًا، من كل فج عميق، أشهدكم أني قد  غفرت لهم. 

فهذا النزول يليق بجلاله وعظمته، ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا، وهو -سبحانه وتعالى- فوق المخلوقات. 

 http://portal.shrajhi.com/Media/ID/5740 
<font size="5"><span style="font-family:traditional arabic;"><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">http://www.alfawzan.af.org.sa/ar/node/9279

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفي سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة (2/ 125 - 126): 
679 - " إذا كان يوم عرفة، إن الله ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا. فيباهي بهم الملائكة فيقول: انظروا إلى عبادي أتوني شعثا غبرا ضاحين من كل فج عميق، أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم، فتقول الملائكة: يا رب فلان كان يرهق، وفلان وفلانة، قال: يقول الله عز وجل: قد غفرت لهم. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فما من يوم أكثر عتيق من النار من يوم عرفة ".
ضعيف.
رواه ابن منده في " التوحيد " (147 / 1) وأبو الفرج الثقفي في " الفوائد " (78 / 2 و92 / 1) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " (1 / 221 / 1 مخطوط و7 / 159 - طبع المكتب الإسلامي) عن مرزوق مولى أبي طلحة: حدثني أبو الزبير عن جابر مرفوعا. وقال ابن منده: " هذا إسناد متصل حسن من رسم النسائي، ومرزوق روى عنه الثوري وغيره، ورواه أبوكامل الجحدري عن عاصم بن هلال عن أيوب عن أبي الزبير عن جابر، ومحمد بن مروان عن هشام عن أبي الزبير عن جابر ".
وقال الثقفي: " إسناد صحيح متصل، ورجاله ثقات أثبات، مرزوق هذا هو أبو بكر مرزوق مولى طلحة بن عبد الرحمن الباهلي ثقة. روى عنه الثوري وأبو داود الطيالسي وغيرهم من الأئمة ".
قلت: لكن قال ابن حبان في " الثقات ": " يخطيء ". وقال ابن خزيمة " أنا بريء من عهدته ".
وقد خولف في بعض سياقه، رواه محمد بن مروان العقيلي: حدثنا هشام الدستوائي عن أبي الزبير عن جابر به بلفظ: " ما من أيام عند الله أفضل من عشر ذي الحجة، قال: فقال رجل: يا رسول الله هن أفضل أم عدتهن جهادا في سبيل الله؟ قال: هن أفضل من عدتهن جهادا في سبيل الله، وما من يوم أفضل عند الله من يوم عرفة، ينزل الله تبارك إلى السماء الدنيا، فيباهي بأهل الأرض أهل السماء، فيقول: انظروا إلى عبادي، جاؤوا شعثا غبرا، ضاحين، جاؤوا من كل فج عميق يرجون رحمتي، ولم يروا عذابي، فلم ير يوم أكثر عتيقا من النار من يوم عرفة ". أخرجه أبو يعلى في " مسنده " (ق 116 / 2) وابن حبان (1006) والبزار أيضا كما في " الترغيب " (2 / 126) و" مجمع الزوائد (3 / 253) وقال: " وفيه محمد بن مروان العقيلي وثقه ابن معين، وابن حبان، وفيه بعض كلام، وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح ". وقال الحافظ في ترجمة العقيلي هذا: " صدوق له أوهام ". قلت: إنما علة الحديث أبو الزبير، فإنه مدلس، وقد عنعنه في جميع الطرق عنه. قال الحافظ: " صدوق، إلا أنه يدلس ". وقال الذهبي: " وأما ابن حزم فإنه يرد من حديثه ما يقول فيه: عن جابر، ونحوه، لأنه عندهم ممن يدلس ... وفي " صحيح مسلم " عدة أحاديث مما لم يوضح فيها أبو الزبير السماع من جابر ... ففي القلب منها شيء "
. والحديث رواه ابن خزيمة أيضا والبيهقي باللفظ الأول كما في " الترغيب ".
نعم قد صح من الحديث مباهاة الله ملائكته بأهل عرفة، وقوله: " انظروا إلى عبادي جاؤوني شعثا غبرا " من حديث أبي هريرة وابن عمرو وعائشة، وهي في " الترغيب " (2 / 128 - 129) وقد خرجت حديث عائشة في " الصحيحة " (2551) .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن اليكم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم وأحسن اليكم .


وفيكم بارك الله، وأحسن إليك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ماهي الأدلة على نزول الله عزوجل في نهار عرفة؟


في صحيح مسلم:
436 - (1348) حَدَّثَنَا هَارُونُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْأَيْلِيُّ، وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ عِيسَى، قَالَا: حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ، أَخْبَرَنِي مَخْرَمَةُ بْنُ بُكَيْرٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ يُونُسَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ، يَقُولُ: عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ، قَالَ: قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: " مَا مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَنْ يُعْتِقَ اللهُ فِيهِ عَبْدًا مِنَ النَّارِ، مِنْ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ، وَإِنَّهُ لَيَدْنُو، ثُمَّ يُبَاهِي بِهِمِ الْمَلَائِكَةَ، فَيَقُولُ: مَا أَرَادَ هَؤُلَاءِ؟ "

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

